# abroad



## Bert M (Jul 28, 2018)

We would love to try going abroad but find it a bit scary as only been M/homing a couple of years only done mainland from top to bottom would just love some do's n dont's


----------



## runnach (Jul 28, 2018)

Abroad is a breeze compared to the UK, bar the big cities like Paris traffic volumes are lower....Do it and you will kick yourself as to why you didn't do it 2 years ago

I found returning to the UK more challenging driving on the left as stupid as that may sound, I spent most of my time in France which is really geared up to camping, throw a stone and normally somewhere to park up with no hassle 

Channa


----------



## Malco (Jul 28, 2018)

*Europe*

Totally agree with replies i don't bother much here just a short distance across the water easier, Safer, More friendly, Cleaner, I cant understand why we don't want to be part of it, Oh but some one mentioned money of cause thats it. Just remember a few things to be careful of that have been on here and you will be fine.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 28, 2018)

Or you could come to Ireland,lots to see.
We dont eat people any more,well maybe the odd one for supper.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 28, 2018)

You need to plan where to stop in the UK, whereas  across the channel, I rarely do.
Typically you can overnight in most supermarkets, without a fine after 3hrs.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Makzine (Jul 28, 2018)

Just grab the nettle and do it, over there as said before is so easy in a motorhome.  First trip you don't have to go far just have a jaunt down to the south east and book a tunnel or ferry for the weekend in the middle of your trip and then come back, simples.  You'll kick yourselves if you don't do it :wave: have fun whatever you do :wave:


----------



## witzend (Jul 28, 2018)

You'll be glad you gave it a try and as already said wish you did it before It's much easier in Europe especially France where camping cars are made welcome most places. There's a thread on here containing tip's someone will post in soon. My only suggestion would be not to try to do to much in to short a time and until your more confident don't try popular areas when we go we never book the return ferry


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi. We've just come back and like others can't wait to go again. 
For your first time I would advise using sites but as you travel between them you will see blue signs for Aires or Service Points along your route - if you don't use motorways.  Drive to any one of these Aires and look at what they have to offer. Some are free, some need a token from a local shop and some you can pay by card.  If you feel confident then stop for the night and see how you get on. Use the poi information here because members have stopped there previously. 
Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## alcam (Jul 28, 2018)

The proof of what has been said in all the above posts is when are heading back to UK you immediately have to start thinking about disposal , filling etc .
Just not a problem abroad


----------



## Linda (Jul 28, 2018)

We have just got back from a 6 week tour of Germany and also spend 12 weeks with the Snowbirds (winter in Spain/Portugal) it is so much easier in Europe.  

In France the aires are on the whole easy to find and usually free to park with service charges.  Our POIs, All the Aires and Camperstops are all useful 

Go for it!


----------



## colinm (Jul 28, 2018)

As long as you familiarise yourself with the local traffic regulations all will be fine.

Just like the UK it will be very busy for the next month and we don't go away July/August because of this, but after this you can tour at ease.


----------



## mid4did (Jul 28, 2018)

30 years ago We went camping down dawlish with the 5 kids.2 weeks of continuous rain later I said never again.
The next year I fitted a full length roof rack to the sherpa van,put some windows in,found some bus seats from the small ads then booked a ferry,weymouth-cherbourg.
We drove down to vendee on the west coast and had the best time ever.Schoolboy french came in handy,kids make friends anywhere and the memories never get forgotten.
I used an Alan rogers camping guide and phoned up to book the site.These days it's so much easier.
So I would say just go for it you'll never look back.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 28, 2018)

Look through the list of forums and read the ones about European travel . You'll get an insight of what to do, where to do it and why.
Don't be too ambitious, at first... Softly softly !


----------



## runnach (Jul 28, 2018)

13 -0 so far perhaps answers your question ? Nike just do it.

I very rarely had an agenda would set off 10 ish and by 2 pm park up (almost guarantees a spot on the aires) Hve a nosey about the locality and often ended up socialising with others from all over the place...a great way of gaining experiences.

You will read about gassings in my mind a total myth ( insurance fraud and people pissed on vino more likely and never hear of cases in the UK) Some of the motorway aires people do get burgaled but no worse than the UK. Exercise caution like you would in the UK and all should be fine. The only negative which is manufactured I can think of that put people off.

I find France easy you might want to venture further, but the second largest tourist market after the USA relaxed attitudes, fantastic foods Alps or Pyreenees to choose from Med or Atlantic coastlines it is a beautiful country

My only negative is don't underestimate distances, a lot get caught out it is a big country

Channa


----------



## jann (Jul 28, 2018)

France is much easier to drive in than UK,less traffic.
Buy all the sites France or camper Stop Europe.There are also on line apps.Do a search on Google play for motorhome stops in Europe.
When you want to go further than France you will find Germany,Italy and most other countries have good network of motorhome stop overs at little or no cost.


Make sure you take out health and vehicle recovery insurance.Others may say don't bother but they have probably never had to claim.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 28, 2018)

I can only agree with what has been said above.

Europe is so much easier to enjoy in a motorhome or campervan.

In the UK there is so much antipathy towards our vehicles, and those that use them, whilst in Europe we are made very welcome.

Do have a look at our POIs, using the online POI Map perhaps, and you will see the large number of places in France, Spain and Portugal.

To encourage you further do read the following inspiring thread:

A Few Tips For Your First French Trip


----------



## witzend (Jul 28, 2018)

witzend said:


> There's a thread on here containing tip's someone will post it soon.



Thats the one



			
				POI Admin;952846
To encourage you further do read the following inspiring thread:

[URL="https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-questions-and-knowledge-base-/27693-few-tips-your-first-french-trip.html" said:
			
		

> A Few Tips For Your First French Trip[/URL]


----------



## colinm (Jul 28, 2018)

channa said:


> 13 -0 so far perhaps answers your question ? Nike just do it.




I don't think I've ever seen anyone post on a motorhome forum "I went to France and hated it", on the otherhand on other non motorhome sites I've seen posts like "I've never been abroad and never intend too".


----------



## Byronic (Jul 28, 2018)

colinmd said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone post on a motorhome forum "I went to France and hated it", on the otherhand on other non motorhome sites I've seen posts like "I've never been abroad and never intend too".



I thought I'd put your last statement to the test, so I went to the motorhome 
site most likely (IMO) to have members quoting 'that they had never been abroad 
and never intend to'. A quick search turned up a few, not really that surprising
I guess, as it was the FUNny Site !


----------



## colinm (Jul 28, 2018)

Byronic said:


> I thought I'd put your last statement to the test, so I went to the motorhome
> site most likely (IMO) to have members quoting 'that they had never been abroad
> and never intend to'. A quick search turned up a few, not really that surprising
> I guess, as it was the FUNny Site !




I did think when posting "I bet someone proves me wrong", but then I don't visit any FUNny sites unless someone posts a link.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 28, 2018)

colinmd said:


> I did think when posting "I bet someone proves me wrong", but then I don't visit any FUNny sites unless someone posts a link.



I rarely visit the site don't register/log on so my search rather relied on 
memory & manual dexterity so I won't be posting a link but dig through;

To MH Chat Page 3 
Thread Title.... Touring In The UK-you deserve a medal
Page 3 U/name Brian & Jo 
Quote; 'got no intention in going abroad...'  20 likes!
Page 8 U/name Diggerdi
Quote; 'I have never been abroad and have no wish to...' 6 likes.

Should be sufficient, check them out to confirm for yourself, then 
you can edit your post. 
Don't ask me to find the other couple!


----------



## deckboy (Jul 28, 2018)

Do's & Don't's
*DO* go
*DON'T* worry


----------



## silverweed (Jul 29, 2018)

The first time I went I was very very nervous. Not about going but about driving. I purchased a new garmin sat nav, best thing I did. It was one of those that has Lane guidance. Once over there I wondered why I had fussed so much, it was so easy. A lot of French roads have slip roads that take you from one road to the next and this is where the sat nav was invaluable as there can be a number of slip roads to choose from and the sat nav pin points the one you need. We have now been going every year for 9 years and have only used a camp site once for a week only due to the fact our son joined us with his family camping. Using the poi map and also places we find ourselves we have never had a problem finding places to stay, never even struggled. I use a euro prepayment card for general shopping (my French is not good and I struggle to make sense of the numbers so the card makes it easy in supermarkets) and a credit card for fuel as more and more supermarket fuel is pay at pump only and certain week ends and out of hours they are. 
Only once we had banging on the door in the middle of the night. Tentatively opened the door to be confronted by two young men in their thirties. They said they were driving home from Paris (we were in Sete) and had almost run out of fuel and would we use our card to put in €10 of fuel and they would give us the money. I racked my brains to figure out the scam but couldn’t think of one so off I went and I put in the fuel and they very gratefully gave me the money. When I asked why they knocked on a foreign van and not the French one next to us they answered that the knew the French would not help. They were a pair of nice young men. Shows that a knock on the door is not always something to be worried by


----------

